# Riding double on an ATV



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

What does Michigan law say about riding double. Looking for an ice fishing machine. Would prefer the ATV, as you often have limited snow. If it can only move one person, I may be pushed to a snowmobile. 

Seems to be room for a second person on the seat, if they hang over onto the rack a bit. I'm talking about slow rides on the lake kind of stuff.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I believe it it against the law but am not positive. You might want to ask boehr in the law section!


----------

